# Shot my CX4 again today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - no rain today. This trip had much better weather than my last one with the CX4 earlier this month. Trying to zero a gun when your optic and spotting scope is all wet really sucks....

I also solved the loose mount and rail issue. Nothing shook loose today, and that problem is solved. 

I re-zeroed my Beretta CX4 carbine at 25 yards with my Mepro 21. Had groups that even touched, when shooting 115gr WWB and Blazer Brass. What was a little annoying was that groups with the 124gr Gold dots opened up compared to the target ammo. That was going to be my chosen round of choice. So, that was a little annoying. And, I had no other defensive rounds on me...

However, as I was checking out, I saw that the range had 105gr Federal Guard Dog ammo. I've looked at this stuff before - it's sorta like FMJ, but functions like JHP. I bought a box and went back to the 25 yard range. Rounds grouped very tightly and on target - just like the target ammo does. Most making 1 large hole.

So, problem solved. I bought 1 more box on my way out - this will be my new carry ammo in this rifle. Strange, I suppose. But, some guns do like some ammo more. 

I have 414 Rounds thru the gun now. Zero malfunctions. So, that's good.

At 100 yards, the gun groups several inches to the right. But, this could be me. I am not the best rifle shooter. The CX4 doesn't have the best trigger. And, I'm not gonna mess with the zero when it shoots perfectly at 25 yards - dead center.

Next time I go shoot it, I'll go to a different range and try it at 50 yards. But, it's good enough. I bought it to be a vehicle gun. It's not as accurate at 100 yards as my SCAR, but the SCAR is also worth 3-4x as much. And, it still has a better range than a shotgun - one of my other options I thought of when deciding on a car carbine.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> At 100 yards, the gun groups several inches to the right. But, this could be me. I am not the best rifle shooter. The CX4 doesn't have the best trigger. And, I'm not gonna mess with the zero when it shoots perfectly at 25 yards - dead center.


Yes, I do a lot of bench rest shooting and zeroing in with my rifles. I agree 100% that if it's shooting dead center at 25 yards with the given ammo it's on left to right, only need to be concerned with up and down from that point forward. Keep in mind especially with lighter calibers .556, 22-250, etc, that you must compensate for crosswind, this could even mean by inches depending on wind speed and distance to target.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, lighter rounds can be blown sideways a bit. I don't think that was an issue today. Either the gun or me or some combo of both. Who knows.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Love my CX4 Storm !!! It's in a custom made case attached to the back of my night stand.

As a vehicle gun, where do you keep it stashed ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Keep it in the trunk.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't figure I'll ever need a gun that I have to exit the car to get into my trunk to retrieve. Hopefully the handgun next to me or on my person will suffice. Best case scenario, I'll never need to pull a gun on anyone anyway, but I'm ready, should the need arise and present itself! But I don't see having enough time to retrieve it from a trunk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I shot you a PM.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

They are certainly nice Shipwreck. I would love to have one, but the money is a little steep for me to be able to put it over on the wife.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I sold a PPQ - that helped pay for it.

I had to sell some extra ammo and some others tuff to help pay for the optic, though


----------

